# RIP Precious Zoey



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Not a golden but much loved yorkie. She was a Gorkie- Born a Yorkie but with the heart of a Golden.

She was accidentally poisoned by Jerky treats that caused her to have CRF. She fought like a champ but her body could not go on anymore.

My precious Zoey passed today at 2:45am in her sleep in my arms with her family around her. Her body gave out on her. I hope this brave little soul has found the peace she needs.

I hope Zoey ran over the Rainbow Bridge to find lost friends and loved ones because she was no longer needed on this earth.

Her story can be found at
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/our-thoughts/110645-zoey-yorkie-going-vet.html


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I am so sorry. You did everything you could for your Sweet Zoey. My prayers and thoughts are with you in your time of sorrow.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

R.I.P Zoey girl. You are a precious little angel that will watch over your family until you all meet again.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I am so sad to read that Zoey has passed  It sounds as if she went very peacefully with the people that loved her around her. Renal failure is so cruel, and your little Zoey fought bravely against it.

Daisy will have been there to greet her at the bridge, and she is free from her pain now. Take care.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of your precious Zoey-my heart goes out to you. 

Zoey knew she was loved very much and she left this world peacefully cradled in your loving arms. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you during this sad time. 

Godspeed little Zoey, play hard with your friends at the Bridge.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

*I'm So Sorry!*

My condolences on the loss of your precious Zoey. I have been following your posts and I know that you did your very best by her. She knows that and loves you so and will be watching from the Rainbow Bridge. Thank you for being a fighter for others against tainted treats for pets.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry it was time for your precious Zoey to leave this earth.
I hope and pray she sends you a sign to help you deal with your grief.
It is so very hard to lose them and it leaves a hole in our hearts, but that is because the love is so big.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry to read about your precious Zoey. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Very sorry to hear about Zoey
Rest In Peace Zoey


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am heartbroken to hear this about your Zoey. Run free, sweet girl. You will never be in pain again. RIP Zoey.

My heart goes out to you.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I am so very very sorry. May all your lovely memories soon help to turn your sorrow to gentle smiles and the support you recieve from here help ease your grief. Run free sweet Zoe x


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I am so sorry you lost her, Mika. Many hugs and prayers for you during this sad time. Rest in peace, sweet Zoey.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Thank you all. She will be missed by more people now than she ever could have met. I hope Zoey's life was not in vain. If just 1 person learns from her tragic tale she has saved another life unfortunately, at the cost of her own.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

So very sorry. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of Zoey. I love how you call her a "Gorkie".

I want you to know that I had forgotten all about the chicken jerky scare, until your Zoey thread. I could not remember why I hadn't bought them for such a long time.

I was at a farm store and bought some for my dogs, it had said something about being tested in the US, and I had looked in the back and the company was US. After your thread, and went back to the package, and reread everything. The chicken jerky was made in China! The company did randomly test the chicken before packaging, but I threw all of it out.

Sadly because of Zoey, you made a bunch of us aware of this issue again.

Edit: I didn't even read your last post until after I posted this.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so so sorry to read this. You went above and beyond to help your precious little Zoey and together you both helped spread the word and perhaps save many others from a similar fate. Godspeed little one. You are forever loved. And big hugs to you.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your tragic loss. RIP sweet Zoey.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I am so sorry! You fought so hard for your dear little "Gorkie". 
My boy, Beau, will guide her to the best places to run and explore across the bridge.
Peace to you and your dear little one....


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. Run free, Zoey.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Hopefully, she is running with her baby brother, Harley, (passed as a 3 week old puppy due to a cleft palate), Lucky, and mom's previous Dockies & Bichon (Bijou). Or she could be sun bathing with my kitten, Zorro (lost to FIP @ 6 months of age) or Patches (skittish rescue cat who passed from heart defect at 5). She just might be with my Grandfather who passed a week after Lucky. She adored him and loved it when he was scratching her. He always said the Yorkies were not real dogs but never stopped giving them people food and cuddles. Grandpa passed looking like he was playing fetch by throwing a ball and tapping his thigh. Hopefully he has also found my grandmother who he missed for 20 years but told her he would see the grandkids grow up which he did. I guess the 2 of them really have their hands full with the fur pack now.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Zoey, I'm sure she has many friends - new and old at the bridge

Sleep softly little one


----------



## vjm1639 (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this.....I know the loss is just so painful. Run free little Zoey and say hello to my dear Kobi when you see him.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Zoey. She fought a brave battle and is now playing at the bridge with all of the pups telling them how she was loved by a wonderful family. I love yorkies they are like Goldens in little bodies. My heart goes out to you for your loss.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

BeauShel said:


> I am so sorry for your loss of Zoey. She fought a brave battle and is now playing at the bridge with all of the pups telling them how she was loved by a wonderful family. I love yorkies they are like Goldens in little bodies. My heart goes out to you for your loss.


They really are like little Goldens. I have a pack of "Gorkies"- Not Yorkies and a Golden. When it is time to go out I will say "Gorkies time to go out" and all come running even the 1 cat (she adores the dogs and waits at the door crying til they come back).


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

That poor little girl, so sad, she did not make it.


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm also thinking of you and feeling your pain. I am very sorry that you lost such a beloved friend. We also have 2 Cavaliers, that I will now call "Gavaliers" in Zoey's honor. They think that they are Goldens too.


----------



## Sammy&Cooper (Dec 28, 2011)

my condolences to you in this sad time.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Prov31 said:


> I'm also thinking of you and feeling your pain. I am very sorry that you lost such a beloved friend. We also have 2 Cavaliers, that I will now call "Gavaliers" in Zoey's honor. They think that they are Goldens too.


I'm sure Zoey would be highly honored


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

goldensrbest said:


> That poor little girl, so sad, she did not make it.


She was on borrowed time. I think there is a bigger plan for her. I know I will never forget her and will crusade for people to stop supporting pet food companies that don't actually care like Purina.

My vet has put up a warning poster in the office about these killer treats. The said he has spoke with the FDA several times himself since about Zoey and is forwarding her whole chart to them. He is trying to get them investigate this further. He said since they were all raised the same and only the treats differed it was the treats. He is 100% sure of it. Unfortunately, the FDA only has 12 people who focus on animals compared to thousands for people per my vet.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh, no! I didn't want to read this... I'm so sorry.

RIP sweet Zoey...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry. You gave little Zoey the best care, the most love, she knew how much you loved her.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

kwhit said:


> Oh, no! I didn't want to read this... I'm so sorry.
> 
> RIP sweet Zoey...


I didn't want to post it. She may have gone sooner than expected but she passed with dignity and her way. She knew she was loved. I was fully prepared to assist her if needed over the Bridge but the little stinker bet me too it. I wanted her to have quality of life above all else and she was starting to no longer be Zoey which was not acceptable.:no:

My vet was relieved to her she passed peacefully her sleep. I think he may have come to house if needed to assist her. 

The other Yorkies seem okay but Buddy is so upset today. He is so sensitive and is hiding in the laundry room. Poor guy. 

I'm sure the girls miss her but they know she was sick. They never her when she was healthy and so full of life but Buddy only knew her when she was sick. She was his little buddy the last 2 months and constant companion. I'm sure Roxy will snap him out of it. It is hard to be said with her around.


----------



## unaffected (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet Zoey. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this, may she rest in peace...


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so, so sorry. It doesn't matter she was not a golden. When we love them, breed doesn't matter. My heart broke with the loss of each English Setter, each Irish Setter and each golden.

She tried hard, bless her heart. Brave little girl. RIP sweetie.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Just read this entire thread from the beginning. I am so sorry for your loss of little Zoey! She sounds like such a fighter, and you fought so hard for her too. Everyone here was certainly pulling for her, and sending lots of prayers her way. I know she is at peace at the Rainbow Bridge with all of her family, and all of our fur babies that have gone before. Hoping you can find comfort and peace. HUGS


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

My heart bleeds for you. I know how much you loved her, I've read all you've posted about her and been reading all as it progressed. I'm in tears because I know how much you are hurting right now. How blessed she was to have had you as her mom. Big hugs to you.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, I had been hoping that it wouldn't be this way. My heart goes out to you....


----------



## doglvr00 (Oct 9, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. RIP Zoey.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm very sorry to read about Zoey's passing. Sending you comforting thoughts. RIP sweet girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mika*

Mika

I am SO VERY, VERY, SORRY to read about Zoey! 

You did everything you could for her and she knew she was loved!
I am sure all of our Bridge kids have greeted her!
Rest in peace, sweet Zoey!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am too very sorry to read little Zoey silently slept away in your arms. She will always stay in your heart, that is the place we keep them forever when their fragile bodies lose last battle. She was a fighter and she loved life, her family and her friends. Zoey will be watching over you, surrounded by love of those who are now with her, patiently waiting at Bridge. Sending my prayers to you in this difficult time.
Run free, play hard, sleep softly sweet Zoey you will never be forgotten.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I just saw this. I am so sorry for your loss....your loved her and treated her ....


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of sweet Zoey and that she had such a long struggle! I know that my Di and Golda and all of our bridge kids were there to show her around and look out for her. RIP sweet Zoey.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear of Zoey's passing.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

My heart is just breaking for you. She was far, far too young to have to leave you.

Peace be with you.
Lucy


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss. Zoey was way too young. You gave her a wonderful life. She will always be near in your heart. You will be in our prayers. Hugs

RIP Sweet Zoey


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I still am in shock from her passing. I keep wishing this whole thing was just a bad dream and I will wake up soon with Zoey being okay. She will never have been sick.

She was too good to die so young. I wonder what I did to deserve this. I am a good person and Zoey never did anything to anybody else.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mika*



MikaTallulah said:


> I still am in shock from her passing. I keep wishing this whole thing was just a bad dream and I will wake up soon with Zoey being okay. She will never have been sick.
> 
> She was too good to die so young. I wonder what I did to deserve this. I am a good person and Zoey never did anything to anybody else.



MIKA

I am so VERY SORRY for Zoey and you-Life is just not fair!! We are here for you.
You are such a GOOD PERSON. Your other dogs need you.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

*Lawsuit filed against Waggin Train and Walmart*

Sorry for multiple posting this but I wanted to get the word out. The lawsuit was filed the same day Zoey passed. It is not me but I will be following this very closely.

First Lawsuit filed over Chicken Jerky Treats

Zoey will be remembered and I will continue to tell others her story to prevent this from happening to another pet.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

ALERT Vets warn of new treats from China poisoning dogs « Poisoned Pets


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I am so sorry


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Shalva said:


> I am so sorry


I hope you Bing starts to feel better soon


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

MikaTallulah said:


> I hope you Bing starts to feel better soon


Mika thank you... so do I... it is so hard isn't it... they cause us so much stress but we wouldn't be without them for a minute we must be masochistic eh? 
Its all worth it but its hard to see that at the time... They told us Bing would live a year and he is 3.5 so he has done better than anyone thought... but still... thanks for your kind words and I am so sorry about your zoey ... one thing I learned long ago is that it doesn't matter how long they live, it will never be long enough.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Shalva said:


> Mika thank you... so do I... it is so hard isn't it... they cause us so much stress but we wouldn't be without them for a minute we must be masochistic eh?
> Its all worth it but its hard to see that at the time... They told us Bing would live a year and he is 3.5 so he has done better than anyone thought... but still... thanks for your kind words and I am so sorry about your zoey ... one thing I learned long ago is that it doesn't matter how long they live, it will never be long enough.


Too true. I generally always enjoy you comments and find them to be so heartfelt and honest.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So true*

It is so true what Shalva said, they never live long enough.

I am so very sorry about Zoey!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear of Zoey's passing. Just never enough time with them.
I also told your story to all my dog friends with toy breeds. Hopefully not another babe will be lost to this.

MikaT - it was never you, you trusted, you loved. It is these bad manufacturers and packagers who are after the almighty Dollar so much they lose the "humanity" in their decisions. 

Sleep well little Zoey.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Deber said:


> I am so sorry to hear of Zoey's passing. Just never enough time with them.
> I also told your story to all my dog friends with toy breeds. Hopefully not another babe will be lost to this.
> 
> MikaT - it was never you, you trusted, you loved. It is these bad manufacturers and packagers who are after the almighty Dollar so much they lose the "humanity" in their decisions.
> ...


Thank you. Zoey maybe gone but never forgotten.


----------

